# Unknown bottles (4)



## j_65_uk (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi everyone - I'm trying to discover whether my bottle collection has any real value. I dug most of them up about 10 years ago from a tip on a farm in the UK, so I believe most of them to be a least 50 years old. There are quite a few, so I've photographed them together and added brief descriptions of lettering etc. If anyone notices anything unique, interesting or valuable please let me know, as I'm afraid I don't know anything about them! I'm going to split them across several posts. 

 SET 4
 ********************

 1. Ink pot - Fairly good condition - No lettering.

 2. Another ink pot, taller than (1), but still no lettering.

 3. Small green tinted bottle - No lettering

 4. Glass bottle stopper with 'Gartons' lettering.

 5. Screw type bottle stopper - Lettering says 'Marstons Ltd Burton' 

 6. Brown glass jar without lid - Lettering on front says '4oz Bovril Limited 372'. On the base it says 'Made in England  Bovril  By FCC'.

 7. Brown glass jar with 6 sides. No lettering except a '1' on the base.

 8. Small clear glass pot with 'Peck's' lettering on the front. Around the top is written 'Rec D No 687205'.

 9. Small clear glass rectangular bottle with 'A.J. White Ltd' written down each side. 'UCB-10' is written on the base.

 10. Small clear glass rectangular bottle with no lettering.

 11. Small clear glass rectangular bottle with 'C 15 UCB' on the base.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bottle No.3- Probably a shoe polish, c. 1870-80, allthough I could be wrong. It may have been pills also, but Id say shoe polish based on the shape.

 Bottle No. 4- I believe Gartons was a brand of Sauce. Yours looks like it held mustard or relish. probably c. 1920-30.

 Bottle no. 5- I think Marston's was a beer. Maybe yours was a sample?? c. 1910-20

 Bottle No. 6- Looks like a perfume. Probably 20's, maybe 10's.

 Bottle no. 7- A.J White produced Mother Seigel's Curative Syrup, it probably held that. It I cant tell from here, but it looks like an ABM, maybe 1910's??

 Bottle no. 8- Definitely a medicine. Is it BIM or ABM?? BIM- probably circa 1900. ABM- Could be c. 1910-30.

 Bottle 9- Looks like another med. UCB seems to have been a bottle maker. Dates same as bottle 8. 

 Hope that helps ya.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 28, 2005)

nice assortment. i like the gartons and the pecks. to bad the pecks is chipped.


----------



## Tandy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi J_65_uk, bottle #1 is what we call a "penny Ink" over here in Australia. Bottle #2 is most likely a stove black.

 The screw type bottle stopper is from a type of bottle called a Riley patent. For more info omn this stopper, contact grimdigger1 via a pm.


----------

